# Check out my new tattoo



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

what yall think?


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 25, 2007)

how did she die? I like mine better.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

ok ok here are my real tattoos 





I really wish I didnt edit this guys face out, it was priceless. Dont think i will ever find the original.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


>



I like the prison-tat version better:


----------



## squanto (Sep 25, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I like the prison-tat version better:



I prefer mine.


----------



## carlito cool (Sep 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> how did she die? I like mine better.




white pire?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

the animal butthole tatts are the dumbest tatts i've ever seen. 


this is just photoshopped but i thought it was cool.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> ok ok here are my real tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...







took two seconds to find it with google Mr Cool Ice - Tattoo Pictures







YouTube Video











This is a video of the infamous Thomas Steinberger aka Mr. Cool Ice aka "the guy with the worst tattoos in the history of mankind". Translation needed to understand. Translation not needed to burst out in laughter.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> what yall think?


 
   

It's like it was a tatoo of a zomibe...


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



There were some really great tattoos there. Like the brain on drugs one, the little guy mowing the lawn


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



Good God...

Please tell me that _at least_ some of those were henna tattoos.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 27, 2007)

Cunt Puncher was awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

Really Bad Quality Tattoos


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Cunt Puncher was awesome.



 I was gonna say that but i was afraid i'd get in trouble


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2007)

i laughed out loud at that 1 


can we get rid of this  ---->   pos smilie?  it blows


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 27, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> what yall think?



That has got to be embarrassing.  Looks more like a Samurai than a woman.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 27, 2007)

Good thing she's not around to see it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

_*Damn...*_


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

^^So fucking wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you imagine what'll happen to that fucker if he winds up in prison?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Can you imagine what'll happen to that fucker if he winds up in prison?



Best place for him. Most tattoo artists i know would flat out refuse to do anything like that.

Does anybody have a pic of that girl with the monkey tattoo around her pussy? That was hilarious...


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 6, 2007)

best thread ever


----------



## Gordo (Oct 7, 2007)

bifurcated tongues are kinda cool looking but I wouldn't want it all the time.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

My....what a hairy back you have there Splash.




Splash Log said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2007)

Flumesday.com - Top 10 Most Regrettable Tattoos


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2007)

Red Vs. Blue - Tattoos


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## KickNit (Oct 7, 2007)

Weird shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2007)

Really Bad Tattoos

some of these pics are nsfw or humans.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2008)

*SpiderMan tattoo*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Apr 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



Thats fucking awesome, a lil over the top but still awesome


----------



## Splash Log (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


I remember I was gonna do something like that but it was gonna be robotic like skeleton and wires and microchips.....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank *god* you didnt..!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 27, 2008)

Splash Log said:


>



I've always wanted a tattoo of a catfish-tiger.


----------



## Splash Log (Apr 27, 2008)

Danny81: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











NSFW


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2008)




----------

